# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] how do you type squares or "to the power" in excel??

## Hyperyoda

this may seem a silly question, but how do you type powers in excel?
i.e. numbers to the power of something.

e.g. in WORD, you can type numbers to the power of something by pressing
"ctrl + shift + ="
to allow you to type things like the "th" on the "5th" of january, the same
thing can be used to type 7 squared - e.g. allowing me to type a small number
"2" top right of the 7.
how can you do this is excel 2003?
is it possible?
(i require this for use in a title - not an equation...)

many thanks if anyone knows.

----------


## Ron Coderre

Use the caret: ^

=10^2
= 10 squared
=100

Does that help?

***********
Regards,
Ron


"Hyperyoda" wrote:

> this may seem a silly question, but how do you type powers in excel?
> i.e. numbers to the power of something.
>
> e.g. in WORD, you can type numbers to the power of something by pressing
> "ctrl + shift + ="
> to allow you to type things like the "th" on the "5th" of january, the same
> thing can be used to type 7 squared - e.g. allowing me to type a small number
> "2" top right of the 7.
> how can you do this is excel 2003?
> is it possible?
> (i require this for use in a title - not an equation...)
>
> many thanks if anyone knows.

----------


## RagDyeR

Since you're using this for display purposes, you'll have to first make sure
that the cell is formatted as Text.

Then, simply select the digit in the formula bar, right click in the
selection, choose "Format Cells", and click in "Superscript".

--

HTH,

RD
=====================================================
Please keep all correspondence within the Group, so all may benefit!
=====================================================

"Hyperyoda" <Hyperyoda@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:F9B19628-EC49-4C0A-8E19-1ECED1779A2E@microsoft.com...
this may seem a silly question, but how do you type powers in excel?
i.e. numbers to the power of something.

e.g. in WORD, you can type numbers to the power of something by pressing
"ctrl + shift + ="
to allow you to type things like the "th" on the "5th" of january, the same
thing can be used to type 7 squared - e.g. allowing me to type a small
number
"2" top right of the 7.
how can you do this is excel 2003?
is it possible?
(i require this for use in a title - not an equation...)

many thanks if anyone knows.

----------


## Gord Dibben

Use ALT + 0178 on the numpad for squared(superscript 2).

ALT + 0179 for cubed.

You can set up a Custom Format for this is you have a great whack to do.

Format>Cells>Number>Custom

Enter ### then hit ALT + 0178


Gord Dibben Excel MVP

On Sat, 3 Dec 2005 12:33:03 -0800, Hyperyoda
<Hyperyoda@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:

>this may seem a silly question, but how do you type powers in excel?
>i.e. numbers to the power of something.
>
>e.g. in WORD, you can type numbers to the power of something by pressing
>"ctrl + shift + ="
>to allow you to type things like the "th" on the "5th" of january, the same
>thing can be used to type 7 squared - e.g. allowing me to type a small number
>"2" top right of the 7.
>how can you do this is excel 2003?
>is it possible?
>(i require this for use in a title - not an equation...)
>
>many thanks if anyone knows.

----------


## Gord Dibben

Note:

My first method will change the value to text.

The Custom Format will leave the number as a number.


Gord Dibben Excel MVP

On Sat, 03 Dec 2005 13:08:06 -0800, Gord Dibben <gorddibbATshawDOTca@> wrote:

>Use ALT + 0178 on the numpad for squared(superscript 2).
>
>ALT + 0179 for cubed.
>
>You can set up a Custom Format for this is you have a great whack to do.
>
>Format>Cells>Number>Custom
>
>Enter ### then hit ALT + 0178
>
>
>Gord Dibben Excel MVP
>
>On Sat, 3 Dec 2005 12:33:03 -0800, Hyperyoda
><Hyperyoda@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:
>
>>this may seem a silly question, but how do you type powers in excel?
>>i.e. numbers to the power of something.
>>
>>e.g. in WORD, you can type numbers to the power of something by pressing
>>"ctrl + shift + ="
>>to allow you to type things like the "th" on the "5th" of january, the same
>>thing can be used to type 7 squared - e.g. allowing me to type a small number
>>"2" top right of the 7.
>>how can you do this is excel 2003?
>>is it possible?
>>(i require this for use in a title - not an equation...)
>>
>>many thanks if anyone knows.

----------

